# NY NJ and CT Announce 14-Day Quarantine for Travelers



## mpizza (Jun 24, 2020)

New York, New Jersey, Connecticut announce quarantine for travelers from high-risk coronavirus areas
					

Travelers to NY, NJ, CT from high-risk coronavirus areas must quarantine




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## elaine (Jun 24, 2020)

It says visitors, but I assume this applies to NY,NJ,CT residents returning from a trip to hot spots as well?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 24, 2020)

Turnabout is fair play, I guess!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 24, 2020)

mpizza said:


> New York, New Jersey, Connecticut announce quarantine for travelers from high-risk coronavirus areas
> 
> 
> Travelers to NY, NJ, CT from high-risk coronavirus areas must quarantine
> ...


This is a powerful statement and decision by these three (3) Governors.  Where is PA on all of this ?


----------



## BagsArePacked (Jun 24, 2020)

NY needs to protect their hard choices, sacrifices, and hard work for the past several months. They live in conditions that will easily exacerbate spread. Their scientifically based defining factors for their restrictions are brilliant. States that seem to be angling for conceptualized herd immunity can party with themselves. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jun 24, 2020)

I am in one of these three states and I have a trip planned to CA next month. It is looking like my trip is going to be cancelled as CA is seeing a resurgence of Covid and my guess is they will eventually be added to the list of states for quarantine.


----------



## Panina (Jun 24, 2020)

BagsArePacked said:


> NY needs to protect their hard choices, sacrifices, and hard work for the past several months. They live in conditions that will easily exacerbate spread. Their scientifically based defining factors for their restrictions are brilliant. States that seem to be angling for conceptualized herd immunity can party with themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Most of my family and many of my friends live in NYC.  The only people they need to be afraid of is their own population.  I am being told more people are not wearing masks then are.  I first heard it from mom, then my cousin and now friends.  It is only a matter of time the numbers start going up there again.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 24, 2020)

BagsArePacked said:


> NY needs to protect their hard choices, sacrifices, and hard work for the past several months. They live in conditions that will easily exacerbate spread. *Their scientifically based defining factors for their restrictions are brilliant*. States that seem to be angling for conceptualized herd immunity can party with themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Can't argue with the underlined point at all but with respect to the bolded point, where was this brilliance early on when NYC was slow to close schools and take this virus seriously? 
It seems Cuomo must have had a come-to-Jesus moment at some point - better late than never.

Obviously, Cuomo is not the only player in the NY game but he could have been much more proactive earlier than he was.


----------



## BagsArePacked (Jun 24, 2020)

Panina said:


> Most of my family and many of my friends live in NYC. The only people they need to be afraid of is their own population. I am being told more people are not wearing masks then are. I first heard it from mom, then my cousin and now friends. It is only a matter of time the numbers start going up there again.


I'm really sorry to hear that people there aren't continuing to protect the progress they've made.  It has been hard-earned.  I was impressed that so many New Yorkers actually did what it took to combat that precipitous rise in hospitalizations. It truly is a community effort. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BagsArePacked (Jun 25, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Can't argue with the underlined point at all but with respect to the bolded point, where was this brilliance early on when NYC was slow to close schools and take this virus seriously?
> It seems Cuomo must have had a come-to-Jesus moment at some point - better late than never.
> 
> Obviously, Cuomo is not the only player in the NY game but he could have been much more proactive earlier than he was.


Starting in late December/early January following the murmurs, I had my nose to papers and online medical lectures. I knew I didn't know enough to decide on my appropriate level of concern. Scientific facts grew my concern. I have never lived through anything like this. This has and will be a momentous learning opportunity in so many ways. I hope.

Hindsight is 20/20.

It seemed like politicians had to go and look up old books to acknowledge what their powers and responsibilities were. Our supposed, large and federally funded, protection agencies didn't seem to be prepared for anything. 

I hadn't even followed Gov Cuomo prior to his daily briefings. He was the only leadership I could find that spoke to my fact-based inquiries, discussed strategies, and came out with plans that made sense. He also consulted experts for that which he didn't know. 

New York and their partnering states have done well given the task. I applaud them. 

I doubt any would have listened earlier.  Best case had restrictions been mandated from a federal level.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 25, 2020)

Still, Dr. Richard Besser, former acting director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said no state has yet effectively reopened its economy safely.









						NY, NJ and CT require travelers from states with high coronavirus rates to quarantine for two weeks | CNN
					

New York, New Jersey and Connecticut issued a travel advisory Wednesday that requires people arriving from states with high coronavirus rates to quarantine for 14 days.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 25, 2020)

Now we have at least 5 states with 14 day quarantines: Hawaii, Maine, New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. This seems like just the beginning. How many more states will shut down to travel? I am feeling more and more trapped everyday!


----------



## BagsArePacked (Jun 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Now we have at least 5 states with 14 day quarantines: Hawaii, Maine, New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. This seems like just the beginning. How many more states will shut down to travel? I am feeling more and more trapped everyday!


I commiserate with you. I am lost without future plans and travel reservations. I must learn to deal, but there be wine. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 25, 2020)

BagsArePacked said:


> Starting in late December/early January following the murmurs, I had my nose to papers and online medical lectures. I knew I didn't know enough to decide on my appropriate level of concern. Scientific facts grew my concern. I have never lived through anything like this. This has and will be a momentous learning opportunity in so many ways. I hope.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> ...



Given the state of New York was a corona virus epicenter, well.....just wow.  

Moving on.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 25, 2020)

HA. Came to Florida last month to escape NYC. Now have to quarantine when I get back? It’s like this thing is following me! I wonder if it’s ok to quarantine then fly to the Bahamas 4 days later. Maybe I’ll cut my FL trip short


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Now we have at least 5 states with 14 day quarantines: Hawaii, Maine, New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. This seems like just the beginning. How many more states will shut down to travel? I am feeling more and more trapped everyday!


New Mexico also has a quarantine in place, for those who arrive by air.  Not sure how it is being enforced. But it's been in place for several months.


----------



## fillde (Jun 25, 2020)

BagsArePacked said:


> Starting in late December/early January following the murmurs, I had my nose to papers and online medical lectures. I knew I didn't know enough to decide on my appropriate level of concern. Scientific facts grew my concern. I have never lived through anything like this. This has and will be a momentous learning opportunity in so many ways. I hope.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> ...


As I sit here in NY state and type this do you you realize many citizens are furious with Cuomo. Anywhere from 6000-12000 seniors died in nursing homes and it could have been prevented. 




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nursing homes are liked cruise ships . IMHO.. They are confined spaces . Once you are there, it is not that easy to leave. Everyone is breathing the same air. There is not much social distancing.


----------



## BagsArePacked (Jun 25, 2020)

fillde said:


> As I sit here in NY state and type this do you you realize many citizens are furious with Cuomo. Anywhere from 6000-12000 seniors died in nursing homes and it could have been prevented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also find that a great loss and I am so sorry for those affected. In retrospect nursing homes should be among the  first on the list to protect in a pandemic. A difficult task in many regards. I hope that you are doing ok. Best Wishes. 


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 25, 2020)

Now Texas is closing again. I wish there was a national website to visit the summaries of each state's covid guidelines. I feel like I am hearing them piecemeal.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 25, 2020)

I wish there was a national policy for  the  United States and not by individual states..


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 25, 2020)

I also feel it is my civic duty to wear a mask to protect myself and my fellow Americans from the coronavirus.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Now Texas is closing again. I wish there was a national website to visit the summaries of each state's covid guidelines. I feel like I am hearing them piecemeal.


I didn't think they were closing anything, just stopping the opening of anything new.  Those places already open can remain open.  

https://www.traveltexas.com/plan-a-trip/travel-alert/


----------



## CO skier (Jun 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Now we have at least 5 states with 14 day quarantines: Hawaii, Maine, New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. This seems like just the beginning. How many more states will shut down to travel? I am feeling more and more trapped everyday!











						This thread is for factual updates on Hawaii Travel News - O.N.L.Y.
					

A little more information Governor Ige today.   https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/06/23/governor-says-visitor-pre-testing-plan-needed-reboot-tourism-is-nearly-finalized/




					tugbbs.com
				




*“Reasonable measures designed to protect the public are not only appropriate, but responsible during a pandemic,” Price (U.S. Attorney Kenji Price, of the District of Hawaii) said in a statement. “However, there are bounds to the discretion our public officials have during times of crisis. Those bounds are shaped by constitutional safeguards, such as the right of Hawaii residents and persons who hail from other states to travel freely within this great country.” *


I foresee more lawsuits as a result of these latest reactionary quarantines.  It will be interesting to see if the US Constitution Defenders prevail.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 25, 2020)

The source of the whole pandemic says you can’t come here!

been to New York plenty of times. No need to return until Wilhem is gone.


----------



## jackio (Jun 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I also feel it is my civic duty to wear a mask to protect myself and my fellow Americans from the coronavirus.


I feel the same way.
We are starting up summer school on July 6th.  I will take a Covid test prior (even though I have absolutely no symptoms and have been very good about social distancing) because I feel it is my social responsibility to protect the other employees and the students.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 25, 2020)

@jackio - if I may ask, what do you do at your school?


----------



## CPNY (Jun 25, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> The source of the whole pandemic says you can’t come here!
> 
> been to New York plenty of times. No need to return until Wilhem is gone.


Ugh unfortunately after a month and a half I have to return on the 3rd. Luckily I head to Bahamas (as long as I test negative) on the 7th.


----------



## jackio (Jun 25, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @jackio - if I may ask, what do you do at your school?


I am the school nurse.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 25, 2020)

jackio said:


> I am the school nurse.


Outstanding - thank you for that info.
I teach computer lab at an elementary school. Watch your pm's please!


----------



## Panina (Jun 28, 2020)

I was thinking this out,  if I travel to NY I am subject to a 14 day quarantine.  Wondering how they will capture my information.  Driving they can image my SC license plate and get a phone number or are they actually pulling cars over?

Now take friends of mine  and lots of others that have second homes in NC and SC but NY car license plates.  I assume they are not being monitored thus a hole in stopping it from coming back to the state.  Logically this will be a continuous cycle.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2020)

Panina said:


> I was thinking this out,  if I travel to NY I am subject to a 14 day quarantine.  Wondering how they will capture my information.  Driving they can image my SC license plate and get a phone number or are they actually pulling cars over?
> 
> Now take friends of mine  and lots of others that have second homes in NC and SC but NY car license plates.  I assume they are not being monitored thus a hole in stopping it from coming back to the state.  Logically this will be a continuous cycle.


I found this:

"It's unclear how New York authorities will identify violators, but Cuomo suggested that hotel clerks could flag travelers breaking quarantine rules and police could pull over cars with out-of-state license plates. In a radio interview Wednesday afternoon, Cuomo said he doesn't expect a "massive non-compliance issue," and many people would report rule-breakers to authorities."

Here is the whole article.  I read a more recent article that said Washington state had been removed from the list. (This may be behind a pay wall)

https://www.timesunion.com/news/article/NY-NJ-Conn-advise-14-day-quarantine-for-15362907.php


----------



## Panina (Jun 28, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I found this:
> 
> "It's unclear how New York authorities will identify violators, but Cuomo suggested that hotel clerks could flag travelers breaking quarantine rules and police could pull over cars with out-of-state license plates. In a radio interview Wednesday afternoon, Cuomo said he doesn't expect a "massive non-compliance issue," and many people would report rule-breakers to authorities."
> 
> ...


My neighbors at my coop could report me or moms neighbors if I went there. Still they are missing travelers, those leaving the state and coming back


----------



## amycurl (Jun 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if just traveling through the state would be an issue? We're planning on trying to get to Maine at the end of July, having gotten (hopefully) negative COVID-19 tests to avoid the quarantine there, but can't figure out how to drive from here to there without going through NY, NJ, or CT (or, sometimes, all three.) We sometimes spend one night in one of those places (but could probably do that in either PA or MA.) I saw someplace that a negative COVID test within three days would also be okay for them as well, but now, of course, I can't find where I saw that. *sigh* 

This is what happens when you are trying to do the right thing; you spend too much time worrying about it. I am sure that there will be plenty of willful violators that won't spend as much time worrying about this than I already have, LOL! My biggest hope is that the mandatory mask order here in NC (finally!) will slow our spread back down and we'll be removed from the list by then.


----------



## Panina (Jun 28, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Does anyone know if just traveling through the state would be an issue? We're planning on trying to get to Maine at the end of July, having gotten (hopefully) negative COVID-19 tests to avoid the quarantine there, but can't figure out how to drive from here to there without going through NY, NJ, or CT (or, sometimes, all three.) We sometimes spend one night in one of those places (but could probably do that in either PA or MA.) I saw someplace that a negative COVID test within three days would also be okay for them as well, but now, of course, I can't find where I saw that. *sigh*
> 
> This is what happens when you are trying to do the right thing; you spend too much time worrying about it. I am sure that there will be plenty of willful violators that won't spend as much time worrying about this than I already have, LOL! My biggest hope is that the mandatory mask order here in NC (finally!) will slow our spread back down and we'll be removed from the list by then.


Too bad the SC governor or townships next to the NC didn’t implement a mandatory mask order.  We have been relatively low in my township but recently increasing whereas based on other places I watched our numbers will increase greatly.

As far as driving through I doubt you will have a problem. I just cannot imagine how they will monitor. Just too many people.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 28, 2020)

Amy, that information is right here : https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/maine-ok-for-out-of-state-with-recent-negative-covid-test.305708/


----------



## amycurl (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes, for Maine...I meant for the NY/NJ/CT quarantine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyg (Jul 1, 2020)

Try this: https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/30/poli...w-jersey-connecticut-massachusetts/index.html


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 1, 2020)

Two crew member on the Hurtigruten cruise ship the Ms Roald Amundsen were reported tested positive for COVID-19 on July 31,2020.
at Savbard, Norway. The cruise ship just completed a one week cruise. Two Hundred passengers and a hundred-sixty crew members were on board.
You can read the whole article at Cruise Critics website under. * Hurtigruten website this morning. Information only...*


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Nursing homes are liked cruise ships . IMHO.. They are confined spaces . Once you are there, it is not that easy to leave. Everyone is breathing the same air. There is not much social distancing.



Which  is why they should have been protected from the get go!


----------



## jackio (Aug 4, 2020)

NY just added Rhode Island to their quarantine list - there goes our mini trip to Newport!  I won't be able to return to work for the 1st day of school if I go...argh...


----------



## nerodog (Aug 5, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Now we have at least 5 states with 14 day quarantines: Hawaii, Maine, New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. This seems like just the beginning. How many more states will shut down to travel? I am feeling more and more trapped everyday!


And Massachusetts  I believe is on this list.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 5, 2020)

jackio said:


> NY just added Rhode Island to their quarantine list - there goes our mini trip to Newport!  I won't be able to return to work for the 1st day of school if I go...argh...



Yes.....MA, CT, NY and I think NJ just added RI to their you must quarantine list this week.     

I live in MA and go to RI frequently enough for errands.     I actually reached out to MA today and asked, can I pick up my dry cleaning in RI and return without quarantine requirement.    They didn't know.   I called local BOH, they said they "think" it is only if the stay is more than 24 hours, but need to confirm.        It would be crazy to think I could say vacation in NYC for a week and return without quarantine requirements, but I can't pick up my dry cleaning in the next town over 

I think the only full proof vacation is one in your home state.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2020)

jackio said:


> NY just added Rhode Island to their quarantine list - there goes our mini trip to Newport!  I won't be able to return to work for the 1st day of school if I go...argh...



Now that NY lifted RI are you still able to go?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2020)

NY just removed New Mexico from their list.  But even if I were to go, or travel anywhere out of state, I'd still have to quarantine for 14 days when I return.  No travel for us this year.


----------



## jackio (Aug 15, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Now that NY lifted RI are you still able to go?


Yes, we can now go! (unless it goes back on the list by next week)


----------

